# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  2013

## thechamp

2013 and propecia and minoxidil and nizoral are our best options how pathetic when is this going to change !!

----------


## john2399

It is just pathetic.

----------


## youngsufferer

Mommy take care of me! Take care of me while I lay here and do nothing! You're not doing a good enough job!


No wonder our culture gets away with shaming baldness, look at how whiny bald men are.

----------


## hellouser

Dr. Roland Lauster needs to be given the go ahead and turn his findings into a treatment and a consumer treatment. The guy basically has the final answer but all this legal maneuvering he's gotta go through is whats holding us back.

----------


## Pate

> No wonder our culture gets away with shaming baldness, look at how whiny bald men are.


 I think you're confusing cause and effect there. Bald men are whiny and depressive because of the constant stream of shaming they have to put up with.

It is a pretty sad state of affairs though. It's been recognised for centuries that a baldness cure is a surefire path to riches, yet we're still here where the gold standard pharmacological treatment aims to simply delay your hair loss by a few years.

We've seen so many treatments since Propecia came on the market that promised to be better but faded into obscurity. The only one that seriously looked like it would challenge Propecia was RU, and the companies that have held the patent have sat on it for almost a decade now, forcing us to get it via slightly less-than-legal means, with no oversight or quality control.

And now we're still looking at 2015 at the absolute earliest before we get a new product, which will probably just be bimatoprost.

I'd say baldies have a lot to be bitter about.

----------


## Pate

> Dr. Roland Lauster needs to be given the go ahead and turn his findings into a treatment and a consumer treatment. The guy basically has the final answer but all this legal maneuvering he's gotta go through is whats holding us back.


 The other thing that is depressing, apart from the legal and administrative red tape they have to go through, is how hard it is for them to get funding.

Only Aderans has had enough funding. It really shows how nobody really believes any of them will find a true cure - because a true cure or even just a truly effective treatment would be a no-brainer of an investment.

But nobody wants to give them money, so obviously nobody believes they can do it.

----------


## jgold

we should form a posse / gang to force them to make us something that will work or help. realistic?

----------


## jman91

Maybe they should employ a crowd sourcing model to raise funds by making an an easy way to donate to these companies. Major lobby groups in america raise hundreds of millions a year by doing this. the giant demographic of sufferers would allow huge sums to be donated e.g if the 40 million hairloss sufferers in the US alone donated just $20 a year that would amount to 800 million dollars a year, with that kind of funding hairloss would be a thing of the past within 5 yrs....lets remember that companies like histogen are doing what they do with only 20-30 million dollars (that's just 75 cents a year from all US hairloss sufferes)! Maybe the bald truth admins should even set up a donations tool on this site.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

You're right, today's options are not only limited, but completely and utterly pathetic.  Most of us are so determined to fight hair loss and we need much better options to do so.  Yeah, Roland Lauster really does seem to have an awesome solution to hair loss.  Hair loss treatments do not get the necessary funding because hair loss is not considered a life-threatening disease.  And it gets so marginalized and made fun of in the media, that many people so very wrongly consider it to be a joke and not a big deal.

----------


## Kirby_

> You're right, today's options are not only limited, but completely and utterly pathetic.


 Barely better than useless, yes. It depresses me so much to see people doing ridiculous things to compensate like taking the current trendy food supplement of the season - one might as well pray to one's pet poodle to stop your hairloss than that.  :Frown:

----------


## UK_

Big pharma wont listen, it's taken people close to a century to convince them that marijuana has medicinal properties.

----------


## Desmond84

We need a maverick Scandinavian country to come up with a new way to test for Drug Safety and abolish the pain staking task of conducting a 10 year pre-clinical and then clinical Phase I, II, III trials!

Hopefully, with Dr Lauster's microchip technology pre-clinical studies can be conducted at a much more rapid pace! 

The THREE phase trial system is the result of a 20th century methodology, which although is very sound and robust has considerably slowed down release of 1000's new therapies to the market, due to the cost of conducting such trials! 

The rate of NEW drug molecules being approved has declined by over 70% since the early 90's due to this very problem many Pharmaceutical companies are facing.

I personally don't blame Gail's frustration with sourcing funds to continue with her trials....

----------


## Desmond84

Once we can grow organs in a lab...Pharma labs should be allowed to simply have Kidney, Liver, Heart, Lung models that they get to test their products on! If all is good, there is no need for Phase I and II trials!

A Pharma company should conduct a small 6 month dose range finding study followed by a 12 month large scale Phase 3 study!

All in all...human trials should NOT exceed 2 years

----------


## drnigams

DESMOND,
Gerd and his company partners are into similar ambitious project..to create mini body organ systems with minimum cells and tissue with blood vessels in lab ,in microchip with bioreactors...i had a look at it when i was at thier lab..

They are right now developing blood vessels in vitro in lab..rest they
have..and than it is upto fda to recognise this is safe model..for testing clearance..for humans or atleast avoid animal testing...






> Once we can grow organs in a lab...Pharma labs should be allowed to simply have Kidney, Liver, Heart, Lung models that they get to test their products on! If all is good, there is no need for Phase I and II trials!
> 
> A Pharma company should conduct a small 6 month dose range finding study followed by a 12 month large scale Phase 3 study!
> 
> All in all...human trials should NOT exceed 2 years

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> We need a maverick Scandinavian country to come up with a new way to test for Drug Safety and abolish the pain staking task of conducting a 10 year pre-clinical and then clinical Phase I, II, III trials!
> 
> Hopefully, with Dr Lauster's microchip technology pre-clinical studies can be conducted at a much more rapid pace! 
> 
> The THREE phase trial system is the result of a 20th century methodology, which although is very sound and robust has considerably slowed down release of 1000's new therapies to the market, due to the cost of conducting such trials! 
> 
> The rate of NEW drug molecules being approved has declined by over 70% since the early 90's due to this very problem many Pharmaceutical companies are facing.
> 
> I personally don't blame Gail's frustration with sourcing funds to continue with her trials....


 Maybe Dr. Nigam's new technologies for hair regrowth can be released in India without these retardedly extensive clinical trials.  I would travel to India in a second if there was proof that my hair could be regrown without surgery.

----------


## StinkySmurf

> The THREE phase trial system is the result of a 20th century methodology, which although is very sound and robust has considerably slowed down release of 1000's new therapies to the market, due to the cost of conducting such trials!


 libertarians are gaining ground very quickly in the USA right now.  if they win control of the white house in 2016, it could mean more rapid changes to the FDA.

----------


## Thinning87

> libertarians are gaining ground very quickly in the USA right now.  if they win control of the white house in 2016, it could mean more rapid changes to the FDA.


 yeah right

----------


## rdawg

FDA rules while understandable are just a little too slow.

IMO should be a two phase(maybe 2.5) system, 1st phase is safety and efficacy for one year, second phase 1.5 years tested similar to a phase III.

then limited release for a year for safety purposes(say in select big markets), then full release after that.

right now it's alot of phase I/II, then IIb, the IIb again! then III and bam 5 years go by with barely anything done!!!

----------


## StinkySmurf

> yeah right


 it depends on what you want to call a libertarian I guess.  If your definition is someone who wants a less cumbersome FDA, then I would say the chances are better than 50/50 that a libertarian is elected to the white house in 2016.

I think the rules even relaxed under Obama for life threatening conditions so it's not a shocker

----------


## young

What I don't understand is why the FDA is having such a big part in this. There are far more advanced and efficient countries than the US... 

And what about the ones that arent? Surely, all these brilliant scientists could have labs in an obscure country where they can try out this stuff without all the bullshit. 

Now there's a thought... Lol. Some shady island... Go there to join the Hair Club. Just like Fight Club, except you get a NW0 instead of an ass whooping. 50k. 

No problemo!!!!

Just please someone find the solution so we can make you the richest person alive! I am not demanding anything like I am entitled to anything... But just think about it. Richest person alive. Richest person ever. 
Go on!!! You can do it!!

----------


## JJJJrS

I don't think there's any point worrying about things like release dates or cost when we don't even know if these treatments are effective. At these point, almost all the numbers and figures that have been released have been underwhelming.

----------


## Desmond84

OK guys, 

We are now in September 2013 and the cutting edge forum seems to have taken a dive slowly and bit by bit since March! 

When I look back, 2012 was definitely the year of *HOPE*  :Smile:  The positive energy on this forum was just magnificent. Aderans was about to enter Phase 3, while Histogen's Dr Ziering was talking about regrowing hair in the donor zone for new harvestation, and simultaneously Tokyo's Tsuji lab managed to create hair germs that could regrew hairs on skin to its complete natural density (in mice). Cosmo announced it will proceed with approval of CB-03-01 and Histogen's interim results were truly inspiring!

Then came 2013 and by May we all had our eyes set on the Hair Congress   :Smile:  So much information was being filtered through the forum and we could smell the cure from miles away! God that was so exciting! Joe from Staten Island had so much to talk about almost every week  :Smile: 

But then we took a nose-dive! Allegran's Bimatoprost trial results turned out to be unsatisfactory, Histogen's progress came to a snail's pace, and Aderans went into liquidation in a heartbeat! We've had a rough year with small glimmers of hope...

Replicel managed to get more funding for a 2b trial and Histogen has finally gathered enough resources to do some mini-trials in Taiwan by December. Follica came back from the grave but no date has been announced for their next set of trials.

All in all...we are NOT exactly where we wanted to be BUT there are still players in the game with new ones entering! Incentis pharmaceuticals is one example which has just began its preclinical trials (although we know nothing about their therapy)...

Tsuji lab still has a lot to work out before a human trial, while Lauster/Gerd are looking for a potential investor to begin their work for the first in man trial...Dr Gerd agreed to work with Dr Nigam, but Dr Nigam is NOT ready yet to proceed.

So, I guess that's my summary of the last 2 years for all those infrequent visitors and the newcomers  :Smile: 

To a better time when we rock our mohawks like a BOSS 

Cheers

- Des

----------


## HARIRI

> OK guys, 
> 
> We are now in September 2013 and the cutting edge forum seems to have taken a dive slowly and bit by bit since March! 
> 
> When I look back, 2012 was definitely the year of *HOPE*  The positive energy on this forum was just magnificent. Aderans was about to enter Phase 3, while Histogen's Dr Ziering was talking about regrowing hair in the donor zone for new harvestation, and simultaneously Tokyo's Tsuji lab managed to create hair germs that could regrew hairs on skin to its complete natural density (in mice). Cosmo announced it will proceed with approval of CB-03-01 and Histogen's interim results were truly inspiring!
> 
> Then came 2013 and by May we all had our eyes set on the Hair Congress   So much information was being filtered through the forum and we could smell the cure from miles away! God that was so exciting! Joe from Staten Island had so much to talk about almost every week 
> 
> But then we took a nose-dive! Allegran's Bimatoprost trial results turned out to be unsatisfactory, Histogen's progress came to a snail's pace, and Aderans went into liquidation in a heartbeat! We've had a rough year with small glimmers of hope...
> ...


 Great Recap Desmond84  :Big Grin: 

What are your thoughts about members going to use the CB-03-01 formula ordered from Iron Dragon or Kane and mixed with Ethanol/PG?

----------


## Desmond84

God Hariri, I really thought we'd be hearing some amazing news by now! 

Did you hear about Rooney! He didn't take Fin after his HT back in 2011 and now he's got these massive bald patches in his crown...so he's gone in for another $30,000 HT! So far he's wasted something like $70,000 to fix his hair and he still looks like he's balding! I mean imagine what you can do with $70,000! 

We really need some new breakthroughs ASAP

----------


## simba

> God Hariri, I really thought we'd be hearing some amazing news by now! 
> 
> Did you hear about Rooney! He didn't take Fin after his HT back in 2011 and now he's got these massive bald patches in his crown...so he's gone in for another $30,000 HT! So far he's wasted something like $70,000 to fix his hair and he still looks like he's balding! I mean imagine what you can do with $70,000! 
> 
> We really need some new breakthroughs ASAP


 I think Fin is a banned substance for athletes because it can be used as a masking agent for PEDS.

----------


## Scientalk56

> *and Histogen has finally gathered enough resources to do some mini-trials in Taiwan by December*.


 where did you hear that ?!?!?

----------


## Nerve

Nice one Des.
Your posts are the only ones I bother to read.

----------


## Desmond84

> where did you hear that ?!?!?


 Hey  :Smile: 

Some of our members managed to get it out of Gail Naughton through emails! I'm pretty sure it was legit  :Smile:  I just wish they could start Phase 2b already rather than these investigator mini-trials! They have their reasons I'm sure

----------


## Jcm800

Hey Des, sorry to hijack. How's it going with your Fin use? I'm thinning a lot, not on the drug but edging closer to trying it..

----------


## UK_

Yes a lot of the information comes straight from Gail if you email her, but dont bother her too much - let her get on with working on HSC.

*I was also wondering, if we should just wire some donations to Gail via Paypal?

What do you guys think about this?  She could use this money to help speed up research.*

----------


## Desmond84

> Hey Des, sorry to hijack. How's it going with your Fin use? I'm thinning a lot, not on the drug but edging closer to trying it..


 Hey man  :Smile: 

I don't know if you've been reading my thread the last few days, but all sides have now disappeared and my libido is back to pre-fin! This happened just a week after I reached the 12th month mark! 

I'm still only taking it Tuesdays and Fridays + Nizoral 1&#37;....

Hair's staying strong! Temples are still holding where they were last year which is great... 0.25 mg TWICE WEEKLY definitely works and the sides are tolerable!

I really think everyone should give this regimen a shot before writing off fin.

----------


## Desmond84

> Yes a lot of the information comes straight from Gail if you email her, but dont bother her too much - let her get on with working on HSC.


 I agree 100% ...sometimes bothering her can do more harm than good.




> *I was also wondering, if we should just wire some donations to Gail via Paypal?
> 
> What do you guys think about this?  She could use this money to help speed up research.*


 I really think we should have an organisation to represent us before doing anything like this! Hellouser and Axel are working on this and it sounds very exciting!

We can even use some of that money to have representatives at these Hair research conferences to get up to date info about what is happening!

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Hey man 
> 
> I don't know if you've been reading my thread the last few days, but all sides have now disappeared and my libido is back to pre-fin! This happened just a week after I reached the 12th month mark! 
> 
> I'm still only taking it Tuesdays and Fridays + Nizoral 1%....
> 
> Hair's staying strong! Temples are still holding where they were last year which is great... 0.25 mg TWICE WEEKLY definitely works and the sides are tolerable!
> 
> I really think everyone should give this regimen a shot before writing off fin.


 
I was always curious why more people didn't just take way lower doses

----------


## Thinning87

> I agree 100% ...sometimes bothering her can do more harm than good.
> 
> 
> 
> I really think we should have an organisation to represent us before doing anything like this! Hellouser and Axel are working on this and it sounds very exciting!
> 
> We can even use some of that money to have representatives at these Hair research conferences to get up to date info about what is happening!


 Agreed. And I think it's important to have a clear mission statement and goals BEFORE the site is launched. Not during, not after, if people are going to donate they will do so for something credible.

----------


## hellouser

> Agreed. And I think it's important to have a clear mission statement and goals BEFORE the site is launched. Not during, not after, if people are going to donate they will do so for something credible.


 That is the plan. There's a LOT of planning involved before anything like this is launched. Thats where all the focus needs to be to ensure a proper and successful execution of a campaign of this potential size. Curing hair loss means as much to mean as it does to so many of you, and i'm sure some of you are more beat up about it than I am, but I do have my moments where I feel like i'm at the shit end of the stick with societies perception of me and my hair loss. I would give everything to reverse it. That said, expect the absolute best effort from me to get this done right  :Smile:

----------


## Thinning87

> That is the plan. There's a LOT of planning involved before anything like this is launched. Thats where all the focus needs to be to ensure a proper and successful execution of a campaign of this potential size. Curing hair loss means as much to mean as it does to so many of you, and i'm sure some of you are more beat up about it than I am, but I do have my moments where I feel like i'm at the shit end of the stick with societies perception of me and my hair loss. I would give everything to reverse it. That said, expect the absolute best effort from me to get this done right


 Absolutely and thanks again for your work  :Smile: 

What can be done by others?

----------


## Thinning87

> Hey man 
> 
> I don't know if you've been reading my thread the last few days, but all sides have now disappeared and my libido is back to pre-fin! This happened just a week after I reached the 12th month mark! 
> 
> I'm still only taking it Tuesdays and Fridays + Nizoral 1%....
> 
> Hair's staying strong! Temples are still holding where they were last year which is great... 0.25 mg TWICE WEEKLY definitely works and the sides are tolerable!
> 
> I really think everyone should give this regimen a shot before writing off fin.


 I'm doing every other day and I feel great. I started with once every three days. 

I was doing every 36 hours for some time and that was ok too, I plan on slowly upping the dose again soon.

----------


## HARIRI

> I'm doing every other day and I feel great. I started with once every three days. 
> 
> I was doing every 36 hours for some time and that was ok too, I plan on slowly upping the dose again soon.


 I was following up closely the updates of Fin users. I have seen many examples:-

1) 0.5mg every day
2) 1mg every other day
3) 1mg once a week
4) 0.5mg twice a week

But still many are suffering from sides. If I just knew the right regime then I wont hesitate to try as I was taking 1mg a day back in 2007. 

I would love to see scientific studies about dose lowering & sexual sides. Also hear from people who suffered SEX SIDES with taking 1mg a day and started to lose them when they followed a lower dose regime. To me, sex sides is the main subject!!!

----------


## yan

I had sides with 1mg / day (took it 5.5 months). I stopped fin completely for one full year and restarted 5 months ago with 0.25mg twice a week like Desmond. 

Well my hairloss stopped and I have zero sides. I feel extremely good and happy as never before.  :Smile:  

I even feel like I gain muscles faster. Don`t know why, maybe because of the slightly increased testo-level..

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

20 years ago if you' asked any one what they thought hair loss treatments will be like 20 years from then, it would probably be unanimous that there will be a cure. Well here is 2013, nothing better than 1993 in terms of treatment, but HT's surely are a lot better.

----------

